# metal halide or hps in vegging



## ruffryder777 (Aug 18, 2008)

hi guyz,i am into week 5 of vegging,i have a 400 watt metal halide bulb on at the moment,would a 600 watt hps give better results vegging than the 400 watt mh bulb....silly question i suppose as i know metal halide is better for veg stage,just thought id check as i have a 600wt hps bulb wich i am going too use for flower stage


----------



## Melissa (Aug 18, 2008)

*mh has a better spectrum for vegging ,,,,imo i would keep the 400 mh for vegging and use the 600hps :tokie:*


----------



## ruffryder777 (Aug 18, 2008)

thanks just thought id get an opinion  ,il keep it on the mh bulb--il try too bluetooth some pics too my computer sometime soon let you guys see them


----------



## naturalhi (Aug 20, 2008)

I like HPS for the entire grow, start to finish!>)

Why? 'cause I like the way the limbs stay seprarted so I can see what's happening in the middle of the plant.

 With MH and Flouro I've noticed the limbs congregate in the middle of the plant, small leaves and buds, which is fine if yer only growing them 1-2' tall.

I've held plants that could have gone into flower, but the room wasn't ready, for several months using floros and cfl's.


----------



## Pothead420 (Aug 20, 2008)

HPS puts out more power per watt than a MH so it will give you more power in veg but they strecth more with the red spectrums than they do with the blue from a MH so people like MH better for vegging in most cases also your trying to mimic outside lite witch gives off more red spectrums in latter summer during budding so we try to mimic the light blue in veg red for flower you can also use CFLs witch are cheap to run and work real well for veging even flowering if you have enough light


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Aug 24, 2008)

If you are already running a 400 mh for veg keep it. Really Mh lighting is unnecessary honestly. I run a 600 w Hortilux HPS throughout veg and flower.

I see no ill effects from it. period.


however if you are already setup for the 400 keep it that way. IT's just as good for veg.


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Aug 29, 2008)

I run the same....600 watt HPS from seed.... air cooled hood. Check out my journal.... nice bushy plants. IMO a 600 watt hps would do better and achieve faster growth than the 400 mh...


----------



## andy52 (Aug 29, 2008)

i hope you have a separate ballast for the 600.not using the 400 w ballast for the 600.or i mis-read your post.my bad


----------



## BuddyLuv (Aug 29, 2008)

MH= Bush (no not the idiot US president) HPS= Olive Oil (no not the oil the fictional character)


----------



## papabeach1 (Aug 29, 2008)

High Ins.Discharge (HID) metal halide for veg, will fit your socket size


----------



## Growdude (Aug 29, 2008)

ruffryder777 said:
			
		

> hi guyz,i am into week 5 of vegging,i have a 400 watt metal halide bulb on at the moment,would a 600 watt hps give better results vegging than the 400 watt mh bulb....silly question i suppose as i know metal halide is better for veg stage,just thought id check as i have a 600wt hps bulb wich i am going too use for flower stage


 
This is what matters the most. Both vegg very well.

600 hps = 90,000 lumens  good for 18 sq/ft
400 mh = 45,000 lumens good for 9 sq/ft

How big is your grow area?


----------

